# Carp Spawn



## mooby geenk

I want to go bow fishing and the only thing that I know that is legal to shoot with a bow is carp. Am I wrong? So when do the carp spawn in Utah Lake and where is the best place to go from the shore? Thanks.


----------



## Pez Gallo

try deer creek.

The water is clearer, and with the steep banks you can get a better view w/o suffering too much distance.

try in about 3 months


----------



## Nor-tah

Do you have a boat?


----------



## Packfish

Cutler Res in Cache Valley- just about as thick as it gets


----------



## OKEE

Late April early May . <<--O/ when the water starts to warm up.


----------



## Riverrat77

I'm looking forward to getting in my tube and chasing down some of the big balls of carp out on utah Lake.... one shot should net four or five of those things at a time the way I've seen them stack up. Should be a great time!!! It'll also provide me with an easy way to get catfish bait in the even I run out... nothing like fresh bait.


----------



## MN transplant

the backside of pineview is good too. Me and a buddy were scooping them out of the creek on to the shore with nothing more than our hands. might be a little too easy for a bow. (we were bored)


----------



## rugerdogdog

Over by the dump near Lindon Harbor was always fun. And May was always better for me than Apr.


----------



## mooby geenk

When you went behind the dump did you need a boat or could you just walk there?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

here a web site that has a couple shooting listed http://utahbowfishing.com/

May 16 2009- utah lake 
June 13 2009-benson marina
July 11 2009- utah lake

Those are three that they have going on right now.


----------



## rugerdogdog

mooby geenk said:


> When you went behind the dump did you need a boat or could you just walk there?


You can just walk in. Just park on the south/ southeast side of the dump and walk over to the lake. There is a stream that runs in there, I don't recall the name, it's good for white bass. But once you find the shallow water in the thick vegitation there are usually carp all over the place.
Now I must say that it has been several years since I was in there and things change quickly in the city so I cannot guarantee that it is still an open public area.


----------



## Nor-tah

rugerdogdog said:


> mooby geenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you went behind the dump did you need a boat or could you just walk there?
> 
> 
> 
> You can just walk in. Just park on the south/ southeast side of the dump and walk over to the lake. There is a stream that runs in there, I don't recall the name, it's good for white bass. But once you find the shallow water in the thick vegitation there are usually carp all over the place.
> Now I must say that it has been several years since I was in there and things change quickly in the city so I cannot guarantee that it is still an open public area.
Click to expand...

It still is. The white bass are thick in there sometimes. I will have to go shoot some fertilizer. :twisted:


----------



## gregkdc

About a mile east of Lincoln beach there is a slew that dumps into Utah lake. The carp are all over in the slew as well as out in the water were it dumps into the lake. The water there is very shallow and gets quite warm. The slew can be hard to find but if your are persistent and keep driving down the back roads you will find it. I don't remember the exact time I went but I think it was around mid April. 
Another good place to go is up Goshen canyon in the fall time. The water that comes out of Mona reservoir drains down through Goshen canyon in a canal. Eventually the water gets turned off and it traps hundreds of carp in small pools of water, it is literally like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## mooby geenk

rugerdogdog said:


> You can just walk in. Just park on the south/ southeast side of the dump and walk over to the lake. There is a stream that runs in there, I don't recall the name, it's good for white bass. But once you find the shallow water in the thick vegitation there are usually carp all over the place.
> Now I must say that it has been several years since I was in there and things change quickly in the city so I cannot guarantee that it is still an open public area.


I found the place you're talking about and it seems to be a nice place. When the carp are spawning do they come up the stream at all? It would be perfect to stand on the banks and just shoot in. If you walked through the vegitation you would definately need some good boots or something.

Is it coming close to the time the carp start to spawn? I'm getting a little restless, I just want to go shoot some carp.


----------



## Nor-tah

May and June bro.... Little longer still.


----------



## rugerdogdog

May is the main month. Sometimes late Apr if it's been a very warm spring. NOT THIS YEAR! This year I would think it will be good right into June. 
I did see some fish go up into the creek but I think they are used to seeing people around there and they stay pretty deep. I only once got a good shot on one in the creek. I mostly just walked very slowly through the bushes in the edge of the lake. And yes a pair of chest waders made that much more doable.


----------



## Doc

It's been more than a few years since I've been in those shallows around Lindon. Just be aware there are some holes/springs you may find that you can drop into very quickly while walking though the weeds.


----------



## mooby geenk

So is now starting to become the right time go get some carp?


----------



## Nor-tah

mooby geenk said:


> So is now starting to become the right time go get some carp?


Go check it out and let us know!! I have seen carp shallow already but not spawning yet. Two weeks till its worth draggin a bow down.


----------



## MN transplant

No carp in the shallows at pineview today, didn't even see ONE jump. A buddy told me that they were along the dike at willard a few days ago.


----------



## mooby geenk

I haven't been able to get away and go down to the lake yet. Are the carp coming to the shallow areas yet? I'm guessing that since there is a bowfishing competition this weekend that this about the right time.


----------



## Nor-tah

It is time...


----------



## Riverrat77

mooby geenk said:


> I haven't been able to get away and go down to the lake yet. Are the carp coming to the shallow areas yet? I'm guessing that since there is a bowfishing competition this weekend that this about the right time.


To be honest... they're balling up off the weedlines, but I haven't seen many up thrasing on the shore yet. The guys in boats are going to make a killing on "carp balls" out in open water but the fishing in the weeds will probably be iffy. Maybe on inlets or in the marinas things are heating up but elsewhere?? I don't know.


----------



## Gameface

So what are good fishing techniques for Carp right now? From shore.


----------



## Riverrat77

Worm on a #4 baitholder followed by a snap swivel and a 1/4 oz egg sinker. Keeps em from feeling the weight of the sinker as they pull out line. Leave a little slack in your line and when it makes a wake lifting off the water, snap your rod up and the fight is on. Good way to get some quick cat bait too. If you're fishing Utah Lake, you'll get a lot of mudcats this way too but if you can find a warm shallow bay area, lots of carp will eat it up as well. I was actually shown this by a little Mexican kid out on the airport dike one day... kid was slaying the carp with this rig and on a four foot ultra light rod, it can be a lot of fun as well as being effective. Think of this what you will but there was a recent (as in yesterday) report from the west side of Utah Lake that said there were no carp thrashing in the shallows yet, but they were balled up in big groups 20 feet off the shore sucking on the surface. That makes for some easy fishing if you've got a way to get to them, just drop a jig or big treble right next to the wad and rip it through.... Personally I'm taking a bow out and am going to see just how many fish I can fit an Axis arrow through at once.... might prove whether Tracers work underwater as well. 8)


----------



## mooby geenk

I went down to utah lake today by the lindon marina and i didn't see a single carp anywhere. Have there been any reports of them thrashing in the weeds yet?


----------



## Nor-tah

mooby geenk said:


> I went down to utah lake today by the lindon marina and i didn't see a single carp anywhere. Have there been any reports of them thrashing in the weeds yet?


Not sure whats going on there? The day after the 90 degree temps was awesome down there. Since then with the cooler nights they have shut down..


----------

